# 2Quick Carbon Clinchers



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I had never heard of these wheels until today. Does anyone have any experience with 2Quick or any thoughts about them? $800 for carbon clinchers seems almost too good to be true.

http://2quik.storenvy.com/products/190116-carbon-clincher-wheelset-50mm


----------



## arndogg (May 13, 2009)

i just mounted a pair on to my wife's felt b14. much lighter than the stock wheels, and she can definitely feel it. 
after one ride, she's loving it. will give long term update later. 
i think they are one of many Chinese wheels out in the market. I went with 2quik as opposed to direct from China because of the 1 yr warranty for about $100 more, plus it's a US-based company.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone else have experience with these wheels?


Don't forget to post some pictures.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

arndogg said:


> i just mounted a pair on to my wife's felt b14. much lighter than the stock wheels, and she can definitely feel it.
> after one ride, she's loving it. will give long term update later.
> i think they are one of many Chinese wheels out in the market. I went with 2quik as opposed to direct from China because of the 1 yr warranty for about $100 more, plus it's a US-based company.


Any updates?


----------



## arndogg (May 13, 2009)

she hasn't ridden much lately. life got in the way...


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

No worries...

Could you post some pictures of them?


----------



## drp96a (Aug 27, 2012)

So 2quik is based in Texas. I meet the owner last weekend at the Hotter Than Hell 100 ride in Wichita Falls, Tx Expo. I have bought a set for my bike. I met 3 different people rolling these wheels, and all LOVED them. one fellow was doing crit races on them. Ill let you know how i like them, but i have talked to several that have had very good experiences. 


Dustin


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

my guess is they are in the decal manufacturing process and put them on stock rims from China. Personally, I think carbon clinchers are OK only if you do not plan on descending on them. Otherwise, too many failures (I've had 2 rims fail myself). Unless there is some significant design put into the brake track, I'd be very leery.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

^Yup, they are just the middle man.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone have an idea where the 2quik's come from? I have seen a few pairs, and they seem pretty legit. I 'hear' that they are from the 'Easton factory'. Curious if anyone has put a finger on which distributor these are coming from?


----------



## hayhyde (Mar 24, 2008)

adam_mac84 said:


> anyone have an idea where the 2quik's come from? I have seen a few pairs, and they seem pretty legit. I 'hear' that they are from the 'Easton factory'. Curious if anyone has put a finger on which distributor these are coming from?


They are Chinese wheels. The kid was selling them out of his apartment and on Facebook in the DFW area then got a booth at Hotter N Hell so now you see folks riding them. I know a few guys riding them and they are more or less "throw away" carbon wheels. Guys I know train on them but would never race them. I am a bigger guy and wouldn't touch them but "to each his own."


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Can anyone give an update on these wheels?


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Merc said:


> Can anyone give an update on these wheels?


Whats up with your 404 rim? Replacing the Zipps or getting an extra set of wheels?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

jmorgan said:


> Whats up with your 404 rim? Replacing the Zipps or getting an extra set of wheels?


I bought a new FC rear 404 and sent the damaged FC 404 to Zipp, they have a crash replacement program. They will be lacing a new firecrest rim to my old hub (only has 250 miles on it) with new spokes. I should be receiving that wheel within the next couple of weeks. I was thinking about a new wheelset for my Specialized Crux cyclocross bike.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

check out November Bicycles, they are another US wheel builder using Taiwanese rims and hubs for a good price...


----------

